# New Holland Ford skidsteer problem



## redweb (Nov 21, 2008)

Just aquired a model 445 I think ,cannot get the bucket to raise or even move, can drive forward or back and turn,bucket seems to be locked any advice why? thanx for any help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On a Cat lift I used to run, it had an electronic lockout that cancelled the hydraulics hidden behind the seat. Sounds like something like that. Does it lug when you hit the controls? Could be a mechanical lock up.


----------

